# Id Please



## kilbot (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello gents.

I picked 1st one as I like P with pointed snout. However, other three caught my attention. I would love to know what they are for future reference.

I guess this is a compressus - barring spot, black humeral spot, and a terminal black band. 4" TL. Via Peru.









Is this "yellow" eigenmanni ? From Brazil.









Is P in front an eigenmanni ? (one in background is a manueli) Collection point is not provided.








I have seen similiar species before.









Hmm, P. maculipinnis ??? Mouth is large if you look carefully. Collection point unknown.









Thanks again in advance!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Not sure what they are but the first third and last p's are beauties


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

First compressus
second possibly Pristobrycon striolatus
Last pristobrycon sp.

Other one im not really sure though your guess of a yellow eigem may be correct

Check out opefe as those are probably the best pics you will find to id species along with their locals and species description


----------

